# A Constructed SF language Puzzle



## treblamij (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm hoping that some one may be able to help me solve a puzzle.
Attached is an image of the puzzle. The puzzle uses 10 symbols that are in  constructed languages in SF tv shows or movies. They are 10 Alien numbers which have to be converted to our normal numbers using 0 to 9.
I know one is a Klingon number and another number is from Futurama and another is from a Starwars language.
But at least 1/2 of them are a mystery to me. If you can help I would be very grateful.


----------

